# I accidently just snorted my Prozac..



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not kidding- I took the pill with my birth control pill this morning same as i always do--- but im really weird- i just swallow them i dont use water... Well next thing I know I cough while Im looking at the new swatches for Passion of Red and all this powder comes flying out of my nose and i accidently suck it all back in and..........I have noooooooo idea how that happened but its really bothering me now.

Just thought id share.

Anyone else ever done something really really ridiculously weird like that?? I mean really-- who accidently snorts prozac????


----------



## florabundance (Sep 19, 2008)

okay, my mum always shouts at me when I take pills without water, I now realise why! i'm so sorry that happened to u!

but i really have no advice, cos like, is it in your system now or what??


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL! That had to taste lovely in the back of your throat.. yuck! I can't stand that medicinal, chemical taste that pills have so I have to take them with liquids of some sort. Unless it's Advil, they have a sugary coating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't say I've had anything like that happen to me, although I've had a vicodin get stuck sideways in my throat. That shit hurt! It took forever to go down.. I kept drinking water hoping it would turn but it took a long time. Ugh, that was miserable! Felt like I was gonna choke..


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 19, 2008)

^I always eat a piece of bread, soft bread, if a pill gets stuck in my throat. It works really well. And that story made me laugh, hopefully the pill gets absorbed from wherever it ended up.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

HAHA it was the worst taste EVER.. and then i felt really light-headed! Ive never heard not to take pills without water but from now on i will be taking some kind of liquid when i swallow those stupid pills-- I dont even know why Im on them- my OB thinks i have "post-partum anxiety" ... because im doing full time college, 30 hours a week waitressing, and taking care of my 5 month old--- and dealing with his douchebag father.. I guess they help but i dont really feel anxious so i dont know if it's preventing me from having anxiety or what-- lol! But what happened today was just GROSS!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 19, 2008)

lmao, I've never done that but I can picture it, as for taking prozac, don't mention this to your doctor because I don't want to offend anyone but I've realized that a lot of doctors push 'big company' drugs on their patients because they get compensation. If you don't feel like you have anxiety, then don't take them because they *could* have long-term side effects (I have a friend who is going to school to be a psychiatrist). But if they help you out, that's great! You sound like you have a very stressful life, but if you feel like the pills aren't helping, definitely don't take them anymore!


----------



## Kalico (Sep 19, 2008)

I accidentally snorted coke once. No really, like, coke-a-cola the pop. That was gross.


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh that had to be pretty nasty tasting.

My mother worked for pediatricians for years and years before retiring... she used to tell me about little kids that would get tic tacs snorted up their noses and such... but at least that would taste good if you inhaled it into your mouth.

can't say this has ever happened to me... but I did accidentally swallow a quarter once as a kid and had the heimlich manuever done to me ... LOL


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 19, 2008)

^I dared my friend to snort the sugar out of a pixie stix and she did it...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ewwwwwww... for some reason that reminds me of how you're not supposed to eat pop rocks and drink soda... dunno why it just does. lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 20, 2008)

I snorted koolaid once as a joke. It burned

I laughed when I was eating taco bell once, and the taco meat got lodged in the back of my nose and i was blowing chunks of taco meat OUT of my nose.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

Snorting Prozac?
Hmmm... you might be on to something... :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^^ewwwwwww... for some reason that reminds me of how you're not supposed to eat pop rocks and drink soda... dunno why it just does. lol_

 
lmao, I didn't _really_ think she was going to do it...


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 20, 2008)

OK sorry but after I read you were fine I just laughed. That image popped in my head and I'm sitting here at 1:20am by myself laughing. My cats think I'm nuts. 

But on a more serious note if you do decide to stop taking them do so with your doctor's care. Do not just stop taking them. You can have some weird withdraws with some antidepressants.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^I dared my friend to snort the sugar out of a pixie stix and she did it..._

 
Hahaha I did that! Well I dunno what pixie stix are but I did it with sherbert, which I'm assuming is similar. It burnt my eyes, ears, nose, throat... oh to be 13 again.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 20, 2008)

.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 20, 2008)

It's funny how the nose gets its revenge when you mistreat it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 20, 2008)

I was taking a picture of me pretending to be snorting up MAC pigments like cocaine, and well..

I inhaled without thinking, and had fuchsia pigment all up in my nostril xd


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_LOL! That had to taste lovely in the back of your throat.. yuck! I can't stand that medicinal, chemical taste that pills have so I have to take them with liquids of some sort. Unless it's Advil, they have a sugary coating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....._

 
Amen!!

My migraine pills don't have a coating, as they are meant to get into your system quickly, so I always take them with a cracker or something so they don't get stuck.  

Well, I was on the road in Morocco and a migraine kicked in.  I was nowhere near any type of sanitary food and all I could get my paws on was a bottle of coke.  I could not get that damn migraine pill down with my coke.  It ended up breaking up in my mouth.  I had coke and semi-dissolved migraine pill swishing around in my mouth and I had to swallow it.  Most. Disgusting. Thing. Ever.


----------



## aimee (Sep 22, 2008)

lol sorry your post is kind of funny

all i know is some people snort Ritalin (the pill for overactive kids) and they say if you snort it instead of swallow it...its a little bit like speed but i dont know if thats true

i hope you were not high lol


----------



## TwiggyPop (Sep 27, 2008)

I accidentally inhaled baking soda once. It was a weird box and I couldn't get it open, when it finally tore open I gasped. Need I say more?


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 27, 2008)

lool, you're all a bunch of druggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only thing i can think of that's somehow similar to this is **btw this is disgusting so if you're eating or whatever, don't read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** last time when i was sick and i had vomit coming out of my nose...the only way i could get it out of my nose was by snorting it back in (i tried blowing my nose but it would not budge and i couldn't breath). 
That has been the worst experience of my life. Ever. And i should mention that i have a phobia of being sick. I was traumatized.

I think i can take the disgusting taste of a disolved pill anyday over re-swallowed sick...ew

Sorry for being so graphic lol


----------



## Cinci (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_lool, you're all a bunch of druggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing i can think of that's somehow similar to this is **btw this is disgusting so if you're eating or whatever, don't read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** last time when i was sick and i had vomit coming out of my nose...the only way i could get it out of my nose was by snorting it back in (i tried blowing my nose but it would not budge and i couldn't breath). 
That has been the worst experience of my life. Ever. And i should mention that i have a phobia of being sick. I was traumatized.

I think i can take the disgusting taste of a disolved pill anyday over re-swallowed sick...ew

Sorry for being so graphic lol_

 
hahaha now THAT story made me laugh out loud....


----------



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2008)

I snorted powdered sugar once - out of boredom perhaps.  It was highly uneventful.  Since it bypassed my mouth it bypassed my taste buds and I couldn't taste it.  I just felt it go down the back of my throat.  Pointless.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahah i love all these stories- i dont feel so bad now!


----------

